

Cold-Fingered iPhone Users Switch to Sausage-Based Styluses - chaosmachine
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2010-02/meat-iphone-sausage-stylus

======
chaosmachine
"It seems that the sausages, electrostatically speaking, are close
approximations of the human finger."

